# irish website to compare insurance



## chestnut (5 Jan 2008)

is there an Irish website where one can enter insurance details and the best available quote comes up?

I've seen an English version advertised.

Thank you


----------



## ailbhe (5 Jan 2008)

insureme.ie
123.ie
bestquote.ie
There are a few others. Just google car insurance and it should bring them up.

Or check http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=5665


----------



## cleatus (31 Jul 2008)

there is no irish comparison website at present - i think but it is just a matter of time. i would say. try www.easyquote.ie if you are over 25.


----------

